
Risks Are Rising While Low Risks Are Discounted - pdog
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/risks-rising-while-low-discounted-ray-dalio
======
pdog
Key takeaway:

 _> We can also say that if the above things go badly, it would seem that gold
(more than other safe haven assets like the dollar, yen, and treasuries) would
benefit, so if you don’t have 5-10% of your assets in gold as a hedge, we’d
suggest that you relook at this. Don’t let traditional biases, rather than an
excellent analysis, stand in the way of you doing this (and if you do have an
excellent analysis of why you shouldn’t have such an allocation to gold, we’d
appreciate you sharing it with us)._

